# Multiple TiVo's/Common-Merged My Shows



## garyschmidt78 (Feb 10, 2009)

I recall someone asking for a My Shows option that would combine all of my house-hold TiVo recordings so I would not have to go the my Bedroom or Living Room box


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The common (Now Playing List) NPL list has been on the request list since the first Blue Moon TiVo rolled off the assembly line. 

I think TiVo's strategy is moving away from multiple full TiVo's and more toward the whole home TiVo / Mini combination making the common NPL less intriguing..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah this is unlikely to happen. There was a time when it would have made sense, but now that they have a single DVR with 6 tuners and Minis that can spread that TiVo throughout the house I just don't see it being necessary.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah this is unlikely to happen. There was a time when it would have made sense, but now that they have a single DVR with 6 tuners and Minis that can spread that TiVo throughout the house I just don't see it being necessary.


Reason I could still see it (multiple TiVo setups, and therefore a merged My Shows/OnePass view) as useful...

households where 6 tuners just aren't enough (e.g. if viewers aren't willing to wait for the later timeslot recordings or for the usual on-demand availability delays)
OnePass value is diminshed by, for example, Comcast/Xfinity On Demand only allowing a single stream per TiVo DVR unit

It does seem a bit silly that OnePass can include episodes from a number of streaming services, but NOT from a TiVo DVR on the same LAN.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... I hadn't considered them including it in OnePass. That might actually be kinda cool. In the past this suggestion was more about treating multiple TiVos as one, including their To Do Lists, SP management, etc... A system like that is unlikely. But one where a 1P set up on the host TiVo can access recordings on another TiVo would actually be useful. It really wouldn't be any different then Netflix or Amazon at that point. It would just be streaming the episode from the other TiVo.

Edit: This would especially useful for people that used one TiVo for OTA and another for cable.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> It does seem a bit silly that OnePass can include episodes from a number of streaming services, but NOT from a TiVo DVR on the same LAN.


Funny, but when you say it out loud, it seems very true.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> It does seem a bit silly that OnePass can include episodes from a number of streaming services, but NOT from a TiVo DVR on the same LAN.


This goes back to the Local versus individual content management we have discussed in the past. TiVo doesn't know what movies you own on Vudu, TiVo doesn't even populate the progress bar for any streaming content you have watched.

While your idea is interesting - I would like to see TiVo work on individualized content elsewhere. Populating the progress bar would have a much bigger impact!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> While your idea is interesting - I would like to see TiVo work on individualized content elsewhere. Populating the progress bar would have a much bigger impact!


Oh, no question, I *definitely* want them to put their efforts elsewhere (i.e. somewhere other than integrating content from a second TiVo), since we're now a single Roamio Pro household (with 6 Minis and counting).

My preference would be that they put their resources behind making the TiVo (or at least OnePass-capable or Series 5+ hardware and associated Minis) *mutli-viewer cognizant*, so that those progress bars can be something more than visual clutter, and to help manage the content of the My Shows listing: 
by allowing individual viewers to hide/show specific OnePasses;
to allow hiding/showing "watched" programs on a per-user basis;
and so that the 'Partially Watched' My Shows sub-listing is user-specific rather than all the shows ~partially watched by somebody in the household but good luck finding your partial shows~;
(edit) and also to facilitate finding content to watch as a group, where the TiVo could quickly filter the My Shows listing to the programs that the fewest current viewers have seen, or various other associated group viewership filters.
_(off the top of my head)_​
We have 5+ viewers in the house, and I feel conflicted watching a show that I know someone else likes, knowing that doing so is likely going to confuse them when they come looking for something to watch. Similarly, I question adding OnePasses for shows I want to watch knowing that doing so is going to add even more rows/clutter to the My Shows listing.


----------

